
Gmail: Why does "?shva=1" get appended to the URL when loading Gmail? - petrel
http://www.quora.com/Gmail/Why-does-shva-1-get-appended-to-the-URL-when-loading-Gmail
======
asimjalis
I have always wondered about this.

